# Professional Retriever Trainers Association ?



## ljshaffer

Any Information please, It is a big weekend for me I have one of my puppies daddy running the open and one of my friends in the open. Two dog I am following one running Qual and one in the Am. Let the fun begin. Yeeeha! .


----------



## BonMallari

ljshaffer said:


> Any Information please, It is a big weekend for me I have one of my puppies daddy running the open and one of my friends in the open. Two dog I am following one running Qual and one in the Am. Let the fun begin. Yeeeha! .


Relax and pull up a chair...with 113 starters it wont be over till Sunday, chances are the 1st series wont conclude till tomorrow (unless they ran a combined mark/blind today)

Its a star studded field with five RHOF handlers (Lardy,Ruffalo,Brown, Charlie/Yvonne Hays) and a couple of others that should be...

The dog/handler that wins this trial has lots to be proud of


----------



## TonyRodgz

Let me add to that RHOF list the recently inducted, my good friend Mr. Fred Kampo
Good luck to all



BonMallari said:


> Relax and pull up a chair...with 113 starters it wont be over till Sunday, chances are the 1st series wont conclude till tomorrow (unless they ran a combined mark/blind today)
> 
> Its a star studded field with five RHOF handlers (Lardy,Ruffalo,Brown, Charlie/Yvonne Hays) and a couple of others that should be...
> 
> The dog/handler that wins this trial has lots to be proud of


----------



## BonMallari

TonyRodgz said:


> Let me add to that RHOF list the recently inducted, my good friend Mr. Fred Kampo
> Good luck to all



I heard that but didnt know if that was for public knowledge yet...Congrats to Fred, he has given a lot to the game over a couple of decades...


----------



## ljshaffer

It is an exciting one wish I could be there.


----------



## byounglove

*RHOF induction*

The 2013 RHOF induction ceremony was first week of February


----------



## Pinetree

Any open or amt callbacks


----------



## Pinetree

Amt to LB
1,2,3,4,5,6,10,13,14,20,22,23,25,26,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,44,46,47,52,54,55,56,59,60,61,62,67,68,69,71,74,75,78,81,84 86,87,89


----------



## Brenda

Bruce beat me again!! Your the Man!! How about open callbacks.....I am still waiting for my call with them


----------



## byounglove

*Amat rotation*

Can u post amat rotation ?


----------



## Brenda

Amateur rotation is 1-24-47-70
Start at 8am same place


----------



## Wade Thurman

Can you tell us what the AM 1st series set up was?

Thanks


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Open Callbacks 3,4,8,13,16,19,21,25,26,27,28,29,31,32,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,48,53,55,58,59,60,62,65,66,67,72,74,75,77,78,79,83,84,86,88,90,91,92,93,95,96,98,99,103,104,105,106,107,109,110,111,113

63 dogs back


----------



## Sabireley

Am first
Running at Charlie Hays place from the corner of the driveway back to the East. A long skinny pond on the right in the trees. 

Retired Long bird on left thrown right to left hard angle back against the tree line. 250 yards maybe.
Retired Middle bird thrown left to right into the edge of the pond in a very swampy area with tall grass. 150 yards or so.
Flyer shot left to right in front of the end of the pond at 80 yards or so.

Shot middle, left, flyer

Wind left to right mostly.

All distances are guesses.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd
1-6,10,13,14,20,22,23,25,26,31-33,35,37,38,42,44,46,47,52,54-56,59-62,67-69,71,74,75,78,81,84,86,87,89


----------



## byounglove

Hardscrabble Seasides Shutterbug wins qual. O/h Margo Brown. 
That's 3 wins in a row for litter mates Floyd and Bug!!
Rueben is a proud Dad!!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Qualifying Results:
1st. 21. Hardscrabble's Seaside Shutterbug O/H Margo Brown
2nd. 4. Bay Blue's All American Girl. O/H John Russell
3rd. 19. Jack's Million Dollar Baby O/H Elizabeth Jerome
4th. 20. Wyldfire's Flames are Roaring. O/H. Charlene Couch

RJ. 16. Watermarks's Reflection. O/H. Leon Stepanian
Jams 6. Eat my Dust II. O/H Charlene Couch
7. Hgoldrickettes Teddy O/H Connie Dresser, Rich Dresser
10. GMH Someday's June Bug. O/H Kevin Hill
12. Linmac's Black Magic Elixir MH O/H. Jim McDowall
13. Calumet Think About Me O/ Mary McGinnis. Dave Smith

Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Margo, on your Qualifying WIN with Bugs! Mamma Dora is also proud of Bugs and her littermate, Floyd, for having won three Q's in a row!

rita


----------



## Beverly Burns

Yes Frank & Rita, Congrats to the breeder. It was a great pairing and you definitely can't forget Dora and her contributions to these fine young animals.


----------



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,17,19,22,23,25,26,28,31

20 Total


----------



## DMO01

Any update on the Open 2nd series?


----------



## Pinetree

Amt to WB
4,5,14,20,23,25,26,31,32,35,37,38,54,55,56,60,61,62,68,69,75,81,87


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind:
4,5,13,20,23,25,26,31,32,35,37,38,54,55,56,60,61,62,68,69,75,81,87


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,5,13,20,23,25,26,31,32,35,37,38,54,55,56,60,61,62,68,69,75,81,87

23 Total


----------



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,12,15,19,22,23,25,26,31

16 Total


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the last series

26,32,55,56,61,62,68,75,81,

9 total


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Open callbacks:
8,19.21,25,26,37,39,41,46,47,48,55,58,59,72,78,79,86,88,91,93,95,107,110,111,113
Dog 86 will start -// same area -- 8:00.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Dog 75 starts the amateur.


----------



## JusticeDog

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Open callbacks:
> 8,19.21,25,26,37,39,41,46,47,48,55,58,59,72,78,79,86,88,91,93,95,107,110,111,113
> Dog 86 will start -// same area -- 8:00.


 is this to the second series or the third?


----------



## Brenda

Thank you Terri!!


----------



## Pinetree

Brenda
How come you did not thank me


----------



## DMO01

Thanks everyone for updating those of us who cannot be there. It is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Susan, it would be the Open 3rd series.


----------



## JusticeDog

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Susan, it would be the Open 3rd series.


Thanks Terri!


----------



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,4,6,8,9,12,15,22,31

9 Total


----------



## Pinetree

Open to the 4th
25,37,39,41,46,47,48,55,59,72,78,79,88,91,107

4 birds with 2 flyers
BIG TEST


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Derby results:
#1. 1 Tj. Scott Leonescu,owner Craig Crook/handler
2. 12. Harry. O/H Margo Brown
3. 4. Cheeky-O Sue Taylor-H-Steve Yozamp 
4. 31. Woody- O/H. Fred Krause 
RJ 22. Marvin O/H ken Neil
Jams. 8,9 & 15


----------



## Brenda

Open results

1st-#25 Lucky H/ Al Arthur O/ Kate Simonds
2nd-#88 Pink H/Al Arthur O/Mike Ballezzi
3rd-#79 Keeper O/H Jamie Woodson (New FC)
4th-#48 Tubb O/H Martha Russell
RJ-#39 Luke H/Dave Smith O/ Greg Konsionowski

JAMS- 91,59,41

Congrats to All!!


----------



## JusticeDog

Congrats to new FC keeper on her open 3rd and amatuer 3rd! At 5 years old! Handled by her mom! Big Congrats to Jamie Woodson! Way to kick some Pro behind! you were runnin' against the big boys (& girls).


----------



## ljshaffer

what a weekend!!!!!!!! thanks all who posted.


----------



## Becky Mills

Congratulations to Fred Krause and Woody on their derby fourth! We're proud of you fellas!


----------



## Sue Kiefer

I'll second that. Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Running

Becky, I am proud of Fred and doing so well with a Golden. Imagine what he could achieve with a real dog. Just kidding. Miss you guys. Tom Runing


----------



## Becky Mills

Thomas Running said:


> Becky, I am proud of Fred and doing so well with a Golden. Imagine what he could achieve with a real dog. Just kidding. Miss you guys. Tom Runing


Um, Tom. I thought you said you were going to behave so you could come back next year???


----------



## John Lash

Congratulations to Al and Sandhill kennels.


----------



## golfandhunter

Go team Sandhill!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Any AM results?

Thank you,

lesa c


----------



## Chad Baker

Congrats to everyone in the open! I understand it was a outstanding open, I only got reports from the coaches but they were very happy with the tests. They said the judges had 13 birds to pick up including 10 marks! That's good time management when you have 113 dogs and still finish with 3 hrs left. Thankyou judges for giving up your weekend and putting on a quality trial.


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To John Russell & Bay Blue's All American Girl " Libby " for becoming QAA before 2yrs of age in her first Qualifying stake ever ran. What a terrific pair.


----------



## BonMallari

ramblinmaxx said:


> Any AM results?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> lesa c



I know that Lynn DuBose won it but not sure which dog

Lanse took second with Rosa

of the NINE dogs in the 4th series, all the handlers EXCEPT Lanse have won a National..pretty tall cotton there


Congrats Mrs DuBose on the win


----------



## John Shoffner

Congratulations Lynne Dubose on the Am win!

Congratulations to Al Arthur, Kate Simonds, Mike Ballezzi, Lucky, Pink and Team Sandhill on the 1st and 2nd Place in the open!! What an accomplishment in such a huge field with the top handlers and dogs in the sport competing!

John


----------



## ReedCreek

Congratulations to all - but special congratulations to Scott Leonescu and is wonderful young dog TJ for their Derby win. Also, huge congratulations to Right Start Kennels (Jim VanEngen and Craig Cook - I think Craig handled TJ). 






FoxHollowKennels said:


> Derby results:
> #1. 1 Tj. Scott Leonescu,owner Craig Crook/handler
> 2. 12. Harry. O/H Margo Brown
> 3. 4. Cheeky-O Sue Taylor-H-Steve Yozamp
> 4. 31. Woody- O/H. Fred Krause
> RJ 22. Marvin O/H ken Neil
> Jams. 8,9 & 15


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin

Thanks Bon,

I was trying to find out how the Power's dog Curry did. She is a littermate to our JJ so I like to watch her.

I will check entry express soon and see where she landed.

lesa c


----------



## ramblinmaxx

I heard JJ's littermate got 4th............ anyway Congrats to Jim and Judy and how well Curry is doing. We are so excited to see JJ's littermate doing so well.

Marty


----------

